# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  *** دندان پزشک زیر خط فقر!!! داریم؟؟؟

## sn912sajjad

سلام
دوستان امروز رفتم پیش یه دندان پزشک واسه مشورت ... البته آدم بد اخلاقی بود و من بهش شک دارم که بدون غرض این چیزا رو گفته باشه، میگفت:
*ما خیلی دندون پزشک داریم که الان زیر خط فقره!*  :Yahoo (113): *نتونسته وام یونیتش رو بده!!! و خلاصه کلی مینالید و مارو نا امید کرد
از یه طرف پیش منشیش که بودم نوبتای خودشو دیدم واسه 2 ماه دیگه بود، توی یه شهر کوچیک که حداقل 10-12 تا دندون پزشک داره نوبت واسه 2 ماه دیگه خیلیه!!!! از تعجب کفم برید!!!*
*بنظرتون این دکتره حرفش درست بوده یا با غرض ورزی حرف زده؟؟؟؟ ترسیده دست تو کارش زیاد شه؟؟؟
اگه حرفای این درسته؟ خوب چه کاریه اگه اینطوریه میریم پزشکی!!!... 15 سال عمرمون رو میزاریم اما حداقل فقیر نباشیم دیگه!*

----------


## amin dehghan

این که دست زیاد بشه یا نشه حتی اگه شما هم نرید یکی دیگه می ره چون ظرفیت معینه
در هر کاری ماهر باشید می تونید درآمد خوبی کسب کنید مهارت خیلی مهمه و نباید فکر کنید که تمام افراد که مدرک دکتری دارن یکسان هستن و این تفاوت به دلیل توجهشون و وقت گذاشتن توی دانشگاه هست پس این 6 سال براتون خیلی مهم هست


Sent from my LG G3

----------


## sn912sajjad

> این که دست زیاد بشه یا نشه حتی اگه شما هم نرید یکی دیگه می ره چون ظرفیت معینه
> در هر کاری ماهر باشید می تونید درآمد خوبی کسب کنید مهارت خیلی مهمه و نباید فکر کنید که تمام افراد که مدرک دکتری دارن یکسان هستن و این تفاوت به دلیل توجهشون و وقت گذاشتن توی دانشگاه هست پس این 6 سال براتون خیلی مهم هست
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G3


آخه زیر خط فقررررررررررررررررررررررر  ..................
منطققیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من میگم یه دندون پزشک عمرا حقوقش کمتر از 5-6 تومن نیست مگر موارد به شدت استثناء در حد انگشت شمار....
 اگه حرفم غلطه تصحیح بفرمایید.

----------


## par.rah

چرت گفته
منم پیش یه داروساز رفتم اینطوری گفت
خیلی ها نمیخوان رقیب تراشی کنن متاسفانه..طرف دکتر شده ولی بیشعوریش هم ذاتیه هم خودش در این راستا تلاش میکنه!!!

----------


## مهسابانو

خوب... برای اینکه مطمئن بشید به یک یا دونفر دیگه هم مراجعه کنید!
ولی بهتره شما هم با چشم باز مشورت بگیرید...ایا وضع خودش با حرفاش میخوند؟؟؟
شاید درست گفته باشه...نشد نداریم...ولی برای یه شهر دیگه یا برای یه شرایط دیگه!
بد بین نباشیم به افراد!ایشون هم خوبی شمارو میخواستن...

----------


## sn912sajjad

> چرت گفته
> منم پیش یه داروساز رفتم اینطوری گفت
> خیلی ها نمیخوان رقیب تراشی کنن متاسفانه..طرف دکتر شده ولی بیشعوریش هم ذاتیه هم خودش در این راستا تلاش میکنه!!!


*منم همینو میگم داداش....
اگه یه دکتر زیر خط فقره پس بقیه مردم چین؟؟؟؟؟
مگه میشه؟ مگه داریم ما؟؟؟
اصلا از همون لحظه اول که شروع کرد به نالیدن پشیمون شدم رفتم پیشش*

----------


## sn912sajjad

> خوب... برای اینکه مطمئن بشید به یک یا دونفر دیگه هم مراجعه کنید!
> ولی بهتره شما هم با چشم باز مشورت بگیرید...ایا وضع خودش با حرفاش میخوند؟؟؟
> شاید درست گفته باشه...نشد نداریم...ولی برای یه شهر دیگه یا برای یه شرایط دیگه!
> بد بین نباشیم به افراد!ایشون هم خوبی شمارو میخواستن...


رفتم پیش 2 نفر دیگه...
یکیشون خیلی راضیه....
یکیشون میگفت بنظر من یه جوون اگه تازه شروع به کار کنه حدود 15 تومن داره....

----------


## مهسابانو

:Yahoo (1):  پس بدون قضاوت حقیقتو تشخیص بدین!(به اینم فکر نکنید کی دروغ گفت کی راست گفت یا کی خوبه کی بده!همه حق دارن به جای خودشون)!

----------


## KowsarDDC

*شما تو هر حرفه و شغلی که وارد بشین مسلما یه عده توش از هر لحاظ بهترین کار می کنن و یه عده فقط مینالن و راضی نیستن مهم ترین فاکتور واسه موفقیت تو شغل علاق هس چون اعتقاد دارم به هر چیز یا کار اگه چاشنی عشق رو اضافه کنی بهترین می شه*

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام
> دوستان امروز رفتم پیش یه دندان پزشک واسه مشورت ... البته آدم بد اخلاقی بود و من بهش شک دارم که بدون غرض این چیزا رو گفته باشه، میگفت:
> *ما خیلی دندون پزشک داریم که الان زیر خط فقره!* *نتونسته وام یونیتش رو بده!!! و خلاصه کلی مینالید و مارو نا امید کرد
> از یه طرف پیش منشیش که بودم نوبتای خودشو دیدم واسه 2 ماه دیگه بود، توی یه شهر کوچیک که حداقل 10-12 تا دندون پزشک داره نوبت واسه 2 ماه دیگه خیلیه!!!! از تعجب کفم برید!!!*
> *بنظرتون این دکتره حرفش درست بوده یا با غرض ورزی حرف زده؟؟؟؟ ترسیده دست تو کارش زیاد شه؟؟؟
> اگه حرفای این درسته؟ خوب چه کاریه اگه اینطوریه میریم پزشکی!!!... 15 سال عمرمون رو میزاریم اما حداقل فقیر نباشیم دیگه!*



با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

بله .... پزشک و دندان پزشک زیر خط فقر زیاد داریم ...... البته باید توجه داشته باشیم که زیر خط فقر بودن برای این اشخاص ، درامده ماهی کمتر از 10 ملیون تومنه !

----------


## mohammad51

داداش توکلت به خدا باشه و همه چیو بسپار بخدا و سخت نگیر ممکنه یکی در امدش بالا باشه اما هیچ ارامشی نداشته باشه و اصن خوشبخت نباشه خیلیا اینطورین...
پس تصمیمیتو بدون مساعل مالی بگیر و بقیشو بسپار به خدا و انشالله خدا بت درامد باربرکت بده و خدا روزی رسونه.....

----------


## sn912sajjad

> با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر
> 
> بله .... پزشک و دندان پزشک زیر خط فقر زیاد داریم ...... البته باید توجه داشته باشیم که زیر خط فقر بودن برای این اشخاص ، درامده ماهی کمتر از 10 ملیون تومنه !


از نظر من ماهی 8 تومنم جزو پولدارا هستن!
چمیدونم شاید اگه دکتر شدم دیدم عوض شه...

----------


## sn912sajjad

> داداش توکلت به خدا باشه و همه چیو بسپار بخدا و سخت نگیر ممکنه یکی در امدش بالا باشه اما هیچ ارامشی نداشته باشه و اصن خوشبخت نباشه خیلیا اینطورین...
> پس تصمیمیتو بدون مساعل مالی بگیر و بقیشو بسپار به خدا و انشالله خدا بت درامد باربرکت بده و خدا روزی رسونه.....


*خداییش دمت گرم.... پستت بدجور به دلم نشست*

----------


## lily7

فکر نمیکنم همچین چیزی باشه ! اونم دندونپزشک ؟
یه عده لذت میبرن بقیه رو دلسرد کنن .

----------


## par.rah

> خوب... برای اینکه مطمئن بشید به یک یا دونفر دیگه هم مراجعه کنید!
> ولی بهتره شما هم با چشم باز مشورت بگیرید...ایا وضع خودش با حرفاش میخوند؟؟؟
> شاید درست گفته باشه...نشد نداریم...ولی برای یه شهر دیگه یا برای یه شرایط دیگه!
> بد بین نباشیم به افراد!*ایشون هم خوبی شمارو میخواستن.*..


من خیلی سنم بالاتر از شما نیست اما هر چی که بزرگتر شدم بدخواهی آدما رو دیدم و یاد گرفتم که به همه بدبین باشم...
اینا واقعیت داره

----------


## sn912sajjad

> من خیلی سنم بالاتر از شما نیست اما هر چی که بزرگتر شدم بدخواهی آدما رو دیدم و یاد گرفتم که به همه بدبین باشم...
> اینا واقعیت داره


من خودم حسادت و غرض ورزی  رو تو چشمای این دکتره دیدم!!!
ولی گفتم شاید دارم اشتباه میکنم!!!

----------


## ammir

ببین داداش 

هرچی طبقه اقتصادی میره بالاتر 
هزینه ها هم میره بالاتر 
اره ممکنه برای یه خانواده متوسط 8 تومن خیلی بالا باشه 
اما کسی که وارد طبقه پولدارا میشه 8 تومن دربیاره در ماه میشه زیرخط فقر 

کلا سمت مادیات نرو زیاد جدی 
هر چی دربیاری اون وقت کمه 
پول حدمعقولش رفاه میاره 
بیش از حدش کثافت ببخشید 
 :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dynamic

من فقط یک جمله میگم امیدوارم ناراحت نشنه کسی
اینا همون کسانی هستن که* فقط از روی علاقه*!!! اومدم_ تغییر رشته_ دادن به پزشکی و دندانپزشکی! اصلا هم بحث مالی نبوده و جهت خدمت به جامعه و اینطور چیزا.!!!
حاضرم قسم بخورم همین الان* رشته آبیاری گیاهان دریایی* درامدش خوب بشه در* صدم ثانیه* این طیف میفهمند به رشته آبیاری گیاهان دریایی *علاقه* مند بودن از اول! و _اشتباها اومدن پزشکی_ و دندون و ...
_لطفا نقل نگیرید_. _وقت_ و *حوصله* کل کل و پاسخ های _غیر ضرور ندارم_.

----------


## sn912sajjad

> من فقط یک جمله میگم امیدوارم ناراحت نشنه کسی
> اینا همون کسانی هستن که* فقط از روی علاقه*!!! اومدم_ تغییر رشته_ دادن به پزشکی و دندانپزشکی! اصلا هم بحث مالی نبوده و جهت خدمت به جامعه و اینطور چیزا.!!!
> حاضرم قسم بخورم همین الان* رشته آبیاری گیاهان دریایی* درامدش خوب بشه در* صدم ثانیه* این طیف میفهمند به رشته آبیاری گیاهان دریایی *علاقه* مند بودن از اول! و _اشتباها اومدن پزشکی_ و دندون و ...
> _لطفا نقل نگیرید_. _وقت_ و *حوصله* کل کل و پاسخ های _غیر ضرور ندارم_.


*عزیزم شما به چه حقی دیگران رو قضاوت میکنی؟؟؟
منم همین نظر رو در مورد شما دارم اگه اینطوریه...
وقت نداری دیگه ادامه نده.... جوابتو گرفتی خدا به همراهت
تاپیک زیاده*

----------


## Dynamic

> *عزیزم شما به چه حقی دیگران رو قضاوت میکنی؟؟؟
> منم همین نظر رو در مورد شما دارم اگه اینطوریه...
> وقت نداری دیگه ادامه نده.... جوابتو گرفتی خدا به همراهت
> تاپیک زیاده*


خوبه گفتم نقل نگیرید!!!
اینها واقعیه و هدف اکثریت شماها همینه . خواهشا وقتی بحث اسم خدمت به جامعه و اینها رو نبرید با این نوع نگاه به این رشته ها!
استاد داریم پول بیمارستان مریضشم میده . نشستید به گند کشیدن رشته اینقدر پول پول میکنید. آبرو داره جامعه پزشکی با این نگاه مادی به لجنش نکشید خواهشا!!!

----------


## Dynamic

آبرو نمیذارن برای جامعه پزشکی با این حرکات . واقعا متاسفم . کافیه دیگه یکمی خجالتم چیز خوبیه!
پول این چقدره پول اون چقدره پول اینقدر پول اونقدر 
استاد هفتاد ساله ما میاد میگه رشته مقدس . جوون نیم ترم درس نخونده دنبال این دکتر اون دکتر به حساب کردن عابر بانک و درامد ماهانه! والا ما از روی استادامون خجالت میکشیم از این چیزا ازشون بپرسیم . نمیدونم این دکترایی که اینا رو میگن چقدر تحمل دارند  کسانی که اینقدر دنبال این مسایل چقدر رو.

----------


## m.a_935267

> سلام
> دوستان امروز رفتم پیش یه دندان پزشک واسه مشورت ... البته آدم بد اخلاقی بود و من بهش شک دارم که بدون غرض این چیزا رو گفته باشه، میگفت:
> *ما خیلی دندون پزشک داریم که الان زیر خط فقره!* *نتونسته وام یونیتش رو بده!!! و خلاصه کلی مینالید و مارو نا امید کرد
> از یه طرف پیش منشیش که بودم نوبتای خودشو دیدم واسه 2 ماه دیگه بود، توی یه شهر کوچیک که حداقل 10-12 تا دندون پزشک داره نوبت واسه 2 ماه دیگه خیلیه!!!! از تعجب کفم برید!!!*
> *بنظرتون این دکتره حرفش درست بوده یا با غرض ورزی حرف زده؟؟؟؟ ترسیده دست تو کارش زیاد شه؟؟؟
> اگه حرفای این درسته؟ خوب چه کاریه اگه اینطوریه میریم پزشکی!!!... 15 سال عمرمون رو میزاریم اما حداقل فقیر نباشیم دیگه!*


آقا شما که کارشناسی خودت!
بده واسه سن من و شما که همچین چرندیاتی رو باور کنیم!
شما که انتخاب خودتو کردی دیگه حالا بشین خوب درس بخون و توکلت به خدا باشه.
به نظر من اگه دندانپزشکی کار نداشته باشه هیچ رشته ای دیگه کار نداره!

----------


## par.rah

> آبرو نمیذارن برای جامعه پزشکی با این حرکات . واقعا متاسفم . کافیه دیگه یکمی خجالتم چیز خوبیه!
> پول این چقدره پول اون چقدره پول اینقدر پول اونقدر 
> استاد هفتاد ساله ما میاد میگه رشته مقدس . جوون نیم ترم درس نخونده دنبال این دکتر اون دکتر به حساب کردن عابر بانک و درامد ماهانه! والا ما از روی استادامون خجالت میکشیم از این چیزا ازشون بپرسیم . نمیدونم این دکترایی که اینا رو میگن چقدر تحمل دارند  کسانی که اینقدر دنبال این مسایل چقدر رو.


شما خودت کم صحبت نکردی در مورد درامد پزشکیا
به هر حال الان دغدغه اصلی جوونای ما پوله(تقصیر خودمون هم نیست-وضع اقتصادی کشور خرابه هر کس به فکر پول خودشه)
قداست پزشکی؟؟؟ خب الان مثلا قداست ایران هم همش داره زیر سوال میره....کسی حرفی میزنه؟؟؟ دیگه قداست خیلی چیزا پایمال شده

----------


## par.rah

> آقای رتبه 600 (که فکر میکنی خیلیم از 3000 بهتره) ... آقای در خدمت و خیانت ... آقای مرفه که خونتونو خدمتکار تمیز میکنه ... آقای درآمد ماهی 5-6 میلیارد ... آقای مقدس ... بابا پزشک ... بابا اینکاره ........................................
> اینقد راحت قضاوت نکن پسر خوب... در مورد من حداقل اینی که گفتی درست نیست ...
> قاضی فقط خداست


عصبانیت نداره
فکر بعضیا با بقیه نمیخونه...فقط نباید بحث کر، همین

----------


## par.rah

> *داداش شمام اگه اشتباه نکنم رتبه ت خوب شده .... افتادی ملت رو تحقیر میکنی؟ نه...
> چرا چون با جنبه ای... کاش ازت یاد بگیرن
> داداش قدر خوبی هاتو بدون... دمت گرم*


منم 600 شدم، بیخیال سخت نگیر
ولی ای کاش خدا به یه کسی پول داده ظرفیت خرج کردنش رو هم بده بهش...ممنون برادر

----------


## par.rah

از بحث خارج نشیم،

منم با شما و بقیه موافقم..دندون پزشک بیکار نمیمونه...مناطق محروم خیلی نیاز دارن و حقوق خیلی بالایی هم میگیرن

----------


## taker190

:Yahoo (39): 


> سلام
> *......
> اگه حرفای این درسته؟ خوب چه کاریه اگه اینطوریه میریم پزشکی!!!... 15 سال عمرمون رو میزاریم اما حداقل فقیر نباشیم دیگه!*


چرا 15 سال؟!!!!! :Yahoo (39): 
مگه7-9 سال نیست. آخه عمومی رو میگم
مگه 5 نمیدن به عمومیا. مگه خوب نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جناب dynamic عزیز شما هر روز میری آمریکا و برمیگردی و وضعت خوبه، بایدم زیاد به فکر پول نباشی. منِ بدبخت که هیچی ندارم و هیچ جا ساپورت نمیشم باید یه آینده نگری کنم. پول=قوام زندگی
اون استادای پیر گرامیتون هم دیگه پول براشون مهم نیست دیگه چون یه ذره دیگه از ساعت شنی عمرشون نمونده و قبلا تو میانسالی و جوونی بعد دکترا تو رفاه بودن یا اون دکتری که تو بیمارستان کمک میکنه، پول داره که کمک میکنه. MONEY

----------


## Dynamic

> شما خودت کم صحبت نکردی در مورد درامد پزشکیا
> به هر حال الان دغدغه اصلی جوونای ما پوله(تقصیر خودمون هم نیست-وضع اقتصادی کشور خرابه هر کس به فکر پول خودشه)
> قداست پزشکی؟؟؟ خب الان مثلا قداست ایران هم همش داره زیر سوال میره....کسی حرفی میزنه؟؟؟ دیگه قداست خیلی چیزا پایمال شده


من توضیح دادم . دیگه نیفتادم همون اول به مطب به مطب گشتن سوال و پرس و جو از این یکی اون یکی استاد درآمدت چقدره؟ 
دلیلی نمیشه اگر قداست بقیه چیزا زیر سوال رفته هرکسی قداست هرچی دستش رسید رو به *** بکشه!
خوشبختانه خیلی از بچه های همکلاس و دانشگاههای دیگر هم حتی این دیدها رو ندارن . چون مسیرش طولانی تر از اونیه که بخوای با دید مادی بهش نگاه کنی.

----------


## KowsarDDC

*چرا همش با هم کل می ذارین؟؟ خواهشا به نظرات همدیگه احترام بذارین و انقد بعضیا نگن چی خوبه چی بد 
هر کسی حق داره واسه آینده شغلیش نگران باشه بعضیا طوری از قداست پزشکی و بی ارزش بودن پول حرف می زنن که انگاری خودشون فقط این  دوتا فاکتور رو توجه می کنن اونم برای رضای خدا.......هه
*

----------

